# Not wanting to walk beside or in front of me at night?



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

When I walk Lincoln when its light out he will walk in a heel position or I will allow him out front to pee on trees. When I walk him when its dark I notice he will walk behind me, I have to keep checking hes there lol. He doesnt seem to enthused about being out at night..but if he sees a rabbit at night he will perk up and wanna chase it..

Any ideas? At first I thought maybe he was having issues seeing at nigh but his last exam seemed to of gone alright..


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

huh, that's really strange!?!? I've never heard of that. When I walk Aspen at night, he's so alert, cause he knows that's when all the critters come out. During the day, he's a little more relaxed.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL is he afraid of the dark?? My dogs walk the same night or day. They are total explorers! They want to be right in front trying to catch that imaginary or sometimes real animal. I have never heard of a dog doing any differnt night or day! Ha I know I walk differnt at night much more cautiously and carry a lfashlight! Our sidewalks are not the most even sidewalks and never know what you will find in the dark!! Oh well maybe he's just changing pace at night time!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww! He's got yo back!!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

He isnt afraid of the dark that I know of. I carry a flashlight at night as well and am way more cautious. If he sees an animal or another person he perks back up and is ready to guard me. Or play with the animal he sees...

So I dont think he has eye issues or is afraid of the dark. Sometimes he will explore and sometimes he would much rather walk behind me. I know he is afraid of thunderstorms and fire works and here during the summer they always light fire works over Niagara Falls, so maybe he associates nightly walks with fireworks...and therefore is more reserved lol


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Well he sounds like he's just doing his thing then! Maybe walk him more at night so he gets over the fear of it. He's doing fine! He willget more and more use to it as you go more and more. sounds like hes just being cautious then! Cute!:smile:


----------

